# Whitney



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im looking to snowmobile up into whitney this weekend to hopefully find some good ice. does anyone have any good recent info about that area?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That should be fun. Enjoy!


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks loah


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have fun and please post after your trip


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

was snowmobiling above whitney on saturday... some of the little ponds at high elevation had a lot of water and slush on top. it was solid but not solid in the way i really like my ice to be solid. kknow what i mean...


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So did you make it up there delement87?


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

ya went up monday, fishing was incredible.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice!!! I'm glad you did good. How thick was the ice?


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

probably around 14-16" thick. Catching two at a time. i will upload some pictures later. tigers were all little but some good size bows were pulled out.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Really, Tigers were little? I caught some nice tigers up there.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

ive caught some nice tigers out of there as well, but the tigers i did pull in were thin and lot very long. 12". i was catching 2 tigers to 1 bow all day long to.


----------

